# Feb 20th Jackson Pot tourny



## fishdoc (Feb 7, 2010)

Dont forget to come see us on the 20th out of Berrys on Jackson. Safe Light till 3pm. Just $40 gets you in the show.If your going to try to fish the Classic you have to fish 7-14 events. Mike 678/972/0319


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the Top 10 in point after our last event
1st Brian Lee 55.26lb
2nd Mark Hetkowski/Michael Dike jr. 52.31lb
3rd Jake Mitchell/Larry Poole 51.84lb
4th Marty Mote 47.68lb
5th Randy Bush 44.45lb
6th Barry Collins/Andy Waldrop 34.75lb
7th Will P./Manny Perez 28.36lb
8th Cleary /Stanton  26.76lb
9th Shawn Whitmer 24.25lb
10th Michael Dike 111 22.84lb


----------



## Marks500 (Feb 11, 2010)

Doing my Yearly Log into to GON, see you all next year!


----------



## Marks500 (Feb 14, 2010)

How many Boats are registered?


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 17, 2010)

There will be plenty, 60 and Partly Cloudy......


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 18, 2010)

Lookin like the bite is going to be on.........


----------



## brian lee (Feb 18, 2010)

ill be there mike. sign me up


----------



## chad smith (Feb 18, 2010)

is it an open tourny?can anyone fish?


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## jferrell3054 (Feb 19, 2010)

*tx*

Sign me up Mike


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 19, 2010)

If weighing in at 3pm as stated, put me(Haven)& Eric Perkins down to fish it also.
Thanks.
Pm sent


----------



## shorty247 (Feb 20, 2010)

results ?


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank You to all who came out to join us. Best weather weve seen in a long time. Results to Follow
1st Mcmullen/Mcmullen  18.13 lb and BIG FISH 7.00lb
2nd Eric Perkins 15.01lb
3rd Kip Carter/Ellington 13.33lb
4th Batson/Mullinex 12.62lb
5th Brian Lee/ M Corley 10.45lb
6th Josh Kelly/Clay 9.03lb
7th Hensley/Greco 7.05lb
8th Randy Bush 6.93lb
9th Stubbs/Usleton 6.55lb
10th Mark Hetkowski/Ed Cav. 6.51lb
11th Randy Woodham/Barry Stokes 4.71lb
12th Mitchell/Poole 4.62lb
13th Thomason/Miller 4.44lb
14th Wilson/Rowe 4.15lb
15th Michael Dike jr./M.Dike 111 2.75lb
16th Whitmer/Campbell 2.04lb
17th Jack Ferrell/Lisa Ferrell 0
17th Jeff Ferrell/Sweat 0
17th Randy Heath 0
17th Cato/Scruggs 0
17th Whaley 0
17th Shy/Johnson 0
Thank you to those who came out and see ya at the next event.Mike 678/972/0319


----------



## mikef61 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job Eric ...by yourself. You should have called me...I'll get in the boat with you!


----------



## Perkins (Feb 21, 2010)

mikef61 said:


> Nice job Eric ...by yourself. You should have called me...I'll get in the boat with you!



No Mike, Hunter Haven was with me. Mike must have missed him on the sign up sheet? we had a good time. and we caught a lot of fish. and Mike, your welcome  in my boat anytime brother! Give me a call!


----------



## Marks500 (Feb 22, 2010)

No one Invited me to go catch some of them Big Sacks!


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 22, 2010)

Me either!! Just a broke boat.......Eric, sorry about that couldnt read my writing.What was his last name?


----------



## Perkins (Feb 22, 2010)

fishdoc said:


> Me either!! Just a broke boat.......Eric, sorry about that couldnt read my writing.What was his last name?



Maybe we all better call crankbait76. he's on em! as for Hunter Havens name its ok, he understands.


----------



## fburris (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea, I saw Willie caught some biguns...Looks like you did't do bad either Eric. Nice fishing guys.


----------



## Badluck (Mar 6, 2010)

when is the next toruney ?  Web site says May ?


----------



## fishdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

march 20th


----------

